# Kickapoo Apache's Kokopelli



## Dona (Jun 1, 2008)

Koko is the only colt we had this year.....and I'm tickled that he is "loud". He has tested positive for the LWO (Frame) gene. He was born with both his "boys" down & they still are. He acts like it too, the little stinker! He was a real handful to clip. I had to straddle him to do the partial clip, and will have to wait until Marvin can help to finish it. He's too young to tie...I'm afraid he'll flip himself.

His dam is Kickapoo's Deja Vu....and his sire is Kickapoo's Apache Moon.

Here are a few photos of Kokopelli in his "partial" clip.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW I absolutely LOVE him


----------



## maplegum (Jun 1, 2008)

He's cute and he knows it!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 1, 2008)

one handsome Dude you gat there

he is gorgeous


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 1, 2008)

Dona,

he is handsome fellow

He has the look at me


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice colt Dona, very fancy little fellow there.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW!!! He is amazing! Look at that movement!


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 1, 2008)

Dona....WOW!!! You sure know how to make em!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 1, 2008)

Look at him! He's amazing!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous colt!

You can tell he knows he is special.


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 1, 2008)

Dona,,

He is Really Something!!! Great shots!!!

I LOVE looking at him





~Sandy


----------



## drk (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW Dona, He sure is a LOOKER !!!!!!!!


----------



## wildoak (Jun 1, 2008)

He is sure a looker, as your babies always are.



, and I think he knows it!

Jan


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 1, 2008)

Dang!!!! Those are some great action shots. He is soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 1, 2008)

He is just gorgeous!!!!! Can't wait to see his finished look. He does know he is something!


----------



## Mona (Jun 2, 2008)

He's a cutie Dona!


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning



:wub


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 2, 2008)

What a cutie! And first time I've seen a horse clipped like a cocker spaniel lol!!! 

Jessi


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 2, 2008)

He sure thinks a lot of himself! Very nice baby Dona.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2008)

He's very proud of himself-- and rightly so! Nice baby!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice Dona!


----------



## crponies (Jun 2, 2008)

He's amazing! It must be nice to be able to cross 2 horses of your breeding and have results like that.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW!!! He sure is special and he knows it too! I'll bet he would fantastic on a video! But he looks pretty fantastic in still pictures.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 4, 2008)

He is beautiful Dona! I love his action, I can see him doing performance when he "grows up."


----------



## Lib (Jun 4, 2008)

font=Arial]

[SIZE=18pt]Well, Dona, I'd say, "You did it again!" What a GORGEOUS-looking, performance, halter, colorful, "studly" colt! [/SIZE]Kudos to Kickapoo! 

Looks like a WINNER to me!

Lib Kettering

www.littleheartwood.com
[/font]


----------



## barnbum (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness--what a moving little man.


----------



## Dona (Jun 4, 2008)

Lib said:


> font=Arial]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]Well, Dona, I'd say, "You did it again!" What a GORGEOUS-looking, performance, halter, colorful, "studly" colt! [/SIZE]Kudos to Kickapoo!
> ...


[SIZE=18pt]Lib.....you are too kind.



[/SIZE]

And thank you all for you very nice comments on Kokopelli.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 6, 2008)

Dona,

I know sometimes "breeders of color" get a bad wrap (well, sometimes deservedly so) about breeding only for color and to heck with conformation, but geez woman!!! You figured out the recipe!!!



Another stunning foal with beauty, movement AND loud color!



He's just gorgeous!


----------



## joylee123 (Jun 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]All That AND a Bag of Potato Chips









He is exceptional![/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Keri (Jun 15, 2008)

Cute!! I was going to ask, what does Kokopelli stand for?? I have a painted pony statue with that name and I was just curious.


----------

